# Change menu fonts in Office 2007



## robtherr (Apr 18, 2006)

I just upgraded to Office 2007 and it appears that the menu fonts dont follow what is set in Windows XP anymore. I had a pleasant cursive font on the pulldown menus before, but they are gone in Office 2007 apps now. All other programs show correct font.

How can i change the fonts of the pulldown menus in Office 2007 - the default ones suck.

thanks!


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Try going to "Control Panel" --> "Appearance and Themes" --> "Display" --> "Appearance" tab --> "Advanced" --> You should find in there the ability to change the font to what you want!


Please let us know if this resolves the issue or if you need further assistance.


----------



## robtherr (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, thanks for replying but this was my point exactly. I have already changed my font in Control Panel, but Office 2007 ignores them. All my other apps use the font i defined, but Office 2007 has a mind of its own. Office 2003 used the font I defined with no problem.

Any other suggestions? I am regretting upgrading already :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

here try this pal ill subscribe to this fourm so i can help the best i can

Close any open Windows applications, such as Microsoft Word or Microsoft Outlook®. 
In Control Panel, click Appearance and Themes.
Note If you are using Control Panel Classic view or Microsoft Windows 2000, double-click Fonts, and then go to step 4.

In the task pane, under See Also, click Fonts.
Note If a folder tree appears instead of the task pane, click Folders on the toolbar, and then under See Also, click Fonts.

On the File menu, click Install New Font. 
In the Drives list, click the drive you want. 
In the Folders list, double-click the folder that contains the fonts you want to add. 
Under List of fonts, click the font you want to add, and then click OK.


----------



## robtherr (Apr 18, 2006)

I already have these fonts installed, but i tried your suggestion and sure enough, XP told me the font was already installed.

This is a Microsoft bug, i am sure. They need to hire some Apple programmers. Another gripe about Office 2007... cant resize the icons in the toolbars !!!

Silly... silly... silly... !!


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

You may be right. Have you tryed resorting to www.microsoft.com?


----------

